# Couple of new cemetery monuments



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wanted to add some dimension to my gravyard this year so made a couple larger monuments. This one is a cheap crate from Michaels, skinned in one inch foam, adorned with a wooden cross applique and topped with a garden statue cherub. I need to age it a bit but it came out okay.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice! I'd put one in my cemetary, but I think I'll need a plot for myself if I try to start one more new prop for this year. Maybe next year...

I really like the cherub!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The second will be a centerpiece monument. I had these props laying around so decided to incorporate them into one prop.








The base box is 2x2x 30 inches high, framed in wood and skinned in foam.
















The box will sit on a 4 ft by 2 ft piece of foam, and is topped with another piece of 2 inch foam.
















I'm in the process of painting it now so will post updates as it becomes complete


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Very Nice! I would love to see those lighted at night when you finish them. Again, those kick butt!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow! super cool.


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

very nice TS.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Those are so awesome! :devil:


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

Lookin' good JW. Great use of stuff that wasn't really purposed.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone. These were fun, and not too time consuming. I'm debating on the paint for the big monument and might go for it and do fleckstone granite finish. There is also a small gap (1/8 inch) around the bottom (thanks to warped lumber) so I'm planning to put a green spotlight in the back and pipe fog into it. The light and fog will come through the gap and hopefully give it a neat effect. I'll have more pics of the finished product and some night shots.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. Did you get that cross from Michaels also? I've been looking for something like that.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> Very cool. Did you get that cross from Michaels also? I've been looking for something like that.


Yup! I think it was under $5.00. Less with the 40% off coupon!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are really Nice!! I need to do something like that one year!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

They look great.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

oooooo...I really love the second one.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice! Can't wait to see it finished and lit up!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Very impressive work!!!! Those belong in a real cemetery!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That reaper one looks like Death is working the helpdesk at the cemetery. "Good Mourning, may I help you? Ah, yes, Simpson... that would be row 12, plot 19... have a nice cry!"

And they both look great, btw... show us the final pix when you get them weathered please!


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

those are fantastic, great work


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Revenant said:


> That reaper one looks like Death is working the helpdesk at the cemetery. "Good Mourning, may I help you? Ah, yes, Simpson... that would be row 12, plot 19... have a nice cry!"
> QUOTE]
> 
> LOL! Rev that made my day
> ...


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> These pale in comparison to some of the stuff you guys make...


You need to stop thinking that. Personally, I'd say you make some of the coolest looking stuff on here, and I make an extra effort to spy on your creations. So stop insinuating that I have poor taste


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Those turned out great I'd say!! The details really make them stand out. I like the idea of using the Michaels crate as a frame - I need to cover my mini-vortex chiller and that would work perfect.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ghoul Friday said:


> You need to stop thinking that. Personally, I'd say you make some of the coolest looking stuff on here,
> 
> 
> > You MUST have me confused with someone else I'm pretty much a hack, with not near the talent of a lot of folks here, but thanks for the compliment anyway!:jol:


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

well, to be specific, I spy on a lot of threads where you ask questions I need answers to as well lol  

But I'd honestly say the use/placing of the items here to create your tombstones are in my top 10 this year of any new graveyard scene I've spotted. Remember: it doesn't have to be complicated to be good. If you have a sense of proportion, balance and the ability to utilize items to make them effective, you're ahead of the game.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ghoul Friday said:


> well, to be specific, I spy on a lot of threads where you ask questions I need answers to as well lol
> 
> But I'd honestly say the use/placing of the items here to create your tombstones are in my top 10 this year of any new graveyard scene I've spotted. Remember: it doesn't have to be complicated to be good. If you have a sense of proportion, balance and the ability to utilize items to make them effective, you're ahead of the game.


Well in that case!
Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Those are really nice and they aren't even done yet..
that one will look cool with the light and fog
great Job J


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

You MUST have me confused with someone else I'm pretty much a hack, with not near the talent of a lot of folks here, but thanks for the compliment anyway!:jol:[/QUOTE]

Not neccesarily...your props own!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

jdubbya said:


> Revenant said:
> 
> 
> > That reaper one looks like Death is working the helpdesk at the cemetery. "Good Mourning, may I help you? Ah, yes, Simpson... that would be row 12, plot 19... have a nice cry!"
> ...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Those turned out great I'd say!! The details really make them stand out. I like the idea of using the Michaels crate as a frame - I need to cover my mini-vortex chiller and that would work perfect.


These little crates are cool. They run $10.00 but I used the 40% off coupon.



Lilly said:


> Those are really nice and they aren't even done yet..
> that one will look cool with the light and fog
> great Job J


Thanks Lilly. Hoping to do a light test this weekend.



Dr Morbius said:


> jdubbya said:
> 
> 
> > How did I miss this? Ahh well, I found it and I'm real glad I did too, because DAAMMMN!! THOSE ROCK! Love the non-flat monuments..Terrific execution, and no you are NOT a hack. I am inspired! Again, terrific job.
> ...


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I like!!! (In my Borat voice)


----------



## ghostokc (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

These are posted in another thread but here are the finished stones after final paint/aging. The small one turned out okay but was more of a practice project. I sponged some dark gray over the taupe color.








The larger one was given a coat of light gray DryLock and then dry brushed with the dark gray. Before this was dry I hit it with a spray bottle to make it run a bit. got some neat effects.
A pic with just the base coat of Drylock.








The finished stone.

















In the cemetery on Halloween night.









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Those turned out fabulous! I love how they truly look like something you would find in a cemetery! (well, ok, minus the skeleton face LOL), but you know what I mean. I have been so stuck in just making the standard headstone that this is a great new idea (don't mind if I make one or two???) didn't think so! Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Lagrousome said:


> Those turned out fabulous! I love how they truly look like something you would find in a cemetery! (well, ok, minus the skeleton face LOL), but you know what I mean. I have been so stuck in just making the standard headstone that this is a great new idea (don't mind if I make one or two???) didn't think so! Thank you for the inspiration!


Thanks!
Until this year, I had all flat, store bought stones that are okay, some have even really nice detail and scrolling, etc.. The three dimensional markers gave the yard depth and variety. Our city cemetery is just a mile or so from our house so looking at all of the neat monuments there gave me a few ideas. I really need to make an obelisk for next year and I have toppers for three more "custom" stones. I'm pretty much out of space for too many markers so I'll likely have to purge some of the store bought ones.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

LOOKS FABULOUS! god i want some. too much to do and not enough money...the cry of the art student


----------

